# Kühllösung für 5800X in BeQuiet Silent Base 800



## CyberGuard (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir ein Upgrade für mein System gegönnt. In der Konfiguration werkeln, hoffentlich bald, folgende Komponeten:
Ryzen 5800X
AsRock B550 Steel Legend
32 GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo 3600
sowie die bestehende Palit SuperJetstream 1070 GTX
und all das verbaut in dem im Titel erwähnten BeQuiet Silent Base 800.
Ich habe die Front des Gehäuses etwas verändert um etwas mehr Luft hinein zu lassen. (Bild)

Gekühlt werden soll erstmal nur die CPU, eine GPU Einbindung ist aktuell nicht geplant u.a. weil ich zuviel Angst habe dabei einen Fehler zu machen und die GPU zu schrotten. ;D

Mein aktueller CPU Kühler ist ein Alpenföhn Olymp. Dieser wird, mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit, auf Grund seiner enormen Größe mit dem Board (VRM Kühler bzw. Plastik Deko) und ganz sicher mit dem RAMs Probleme haben.
Testen konnte ich es bisher nicht da das AM4 Mounting Kit vom EKL Support noch auf dem Postweg ist.

Sollte es nicht passen, was wahrscheinlich ist, kam mir der Gedanke, auf einen AIO umzusteigen, da ich nicht wieder einen teuren Highend Luftkühler kaufen möchte, wenn ich dafür eine auch eine optisch schönere Variante mit der AIO bekomme.

Leider bietet das Silent Base 800 ab Werk nur eine Möglichkeit eine Wasserkühlung zu verbauen und zwar einen 240iger Radiator oben.
Ja, BeQuiet spricht auch von einem 280iger aber da nur eine Slim Variante. Und allgemein soll laut div. Berichten der Einbau eines 280iger im SB 800 ein Problem sein.

Mein ursprünglicher Gedanke war den PCGH "Dauertestsieger" Artic Liquid Frezzer II 240. Bisher bin ich mit dem PCGH Empfehlungen immer gut gefahren, daher war das mein erste Wahl. 
Nach einiger Recherche bin ich allerdings auf die Alphacool Eisbär 240 gekommen. Die Möglichkeit der Wartung und der Aufbau aus Einzelkomponeten sprachen dafür. Wie auch hier im Forum beschrieben muss man ggf. die Lüfter wechseln, aber es ist ja immer irgendwas. 

Nun besteht für beide Modelle nicht die Möglichkeit Radiator und Lüfter zusammen im "Innenraum" des Silent Base 800 zu verbauen. Es gäbe also nur die Möglichkeit den Radiator ins Gehäuse zu packen und die Lüfter im Deckel saugen zu lassen oder den Radiator im Deckel zu platzieren und die Lüfter aus dem Innenraum rausblasen zu lassen.
Der Deckel hat ca. 4 cm platz und besitzt am hinteren Ende 4 Lüftungsschlitze oben sowie einen Auslass zu Heck (Bild).
Welche Montage würdet Ihr bei dieser Einbauweise empfehlen? Bzw. kann man die AIO so überhaupt effizent betreiben.

Darüberhinaus habe ich überlegt die Alphacool Eisbaer 420 zu holen und den Radiator "extern" zu betreiben. Klar sind 420 etwas Overkill für nur den CPU aber ich hoffe in dem Fall das die Lüfter langsamer drehen können da die Fläche größer ist und ich die Lüfter ja auf dem Schreibtisch habe.  Natürlich sind Lösungen wie der immer wieder empfohlene Mo-Ra besser für den externen Betrieb, aber für eine reine CPU Kühlung ja doch etwas zu viel.

Und zum Schluss noch eine Frage. Was haltet Ihr von dem Alphacool Eissturm Gaming Copper 30 2x120mm - Komplettset wäre das vielleicht eine gangbare Lösung? Klar erhöht sich damit auch die Kühlfläche nicht, aber die enthaltenen custom Komponenten haben ja auch was für sich.

Danke an alle die bis hierhin durchgehalten haben und ich bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen und Empfehlungen.

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## flx23 (18. Mai 2021)

Der 5800x ist einfach ein Hitzkopf, da wird man fast egal mit welcher kühlung immer sehr hohe Temperaturen haben und muss einfach damit leben, ist ja nicht schädlich für die CPU. 

Einen guten test gab's letztens hier 









						CPU-Kühler für Ryzen 5000 im Test
					

Wie schlagen sich Arctic Freezer 34, Noctua NH-D15 und Corsair H150i auf Ryzen 7 5800X und Ryzen 9 5950X? ComputerBase zeigt den Vergleich.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Mai 2021)

Beim Ryzen 5800x muss man im Hinterkopf haben, dass die Tempentwicklung so gewollt ist. Er bootet bis an seine Limits. Dazu gehört auch das Templimit. Kühlst du ihn besser, wird das an den Temps wenig ändern. Allerdings ist der angezeigte Tempwert der heißeste Punkt.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2021)

Wenn schon die Alphacool Eisbäre nicht die alte Ausführung, sondern die neuen mit den RGBs nehmen. Nicht wegen den RGBs, aber der Schlauch hat keine Weichmacher mehr enthalten und wäscht sich so nicht aus und verstopft dir mit der Zeit den Kühler, sondern auch die Pumpe ist so leise, das sie selbst mit max. Drehzahl nicht raus zu hören ist.

Verspricht dir aber nicht allzu viel, denn mit solch einem 240er Radiator wirst du an die 42°C Wassertemperatur erreichen und dann werden die Temperaturen nicht viel besser als mit einem Luftkühler ausfallen. Die AIO hat den Hauptvorteil alles aufgeräumter verbaut zu haben. Mehr Fläche ist auch immer besser und noch besser wäre der Radiator vorne verbaut, weil der dann die heiße Luft der Grafikkarte nicht abbekommt und mit der kühleren Luft aus dem Raum etwas kühler ausfallen wird.



CyberGuard schrieb:


> Und zum Schluss noch eine Frage. Was haltet Ihr von dem Alphacool Eissturm Gaming Copper 30 2x120mm - Komplettset wäre das vielleicht eine gangbare Lösung? Klar erhöht sich damit auch die Kühlfläche nicht, aber die enthaltenen custom Komponenten haben ja auch was für sich.


Das Set als custom Wakü wäre auch gut, nur den Schlauch solltest du austauschen.
Normalerweise würde ich diesen Schlauch ohne Weichmacher dazu empfehlen:








						HEATKILLER EPDM 13/10 (ID 3/8" - 1/2" OD) schwarz, 4,95 €
					

Watercool Hochleistungsschlauch selektiert, ideal für Industrieanwendungen. Der Schlauch kommt im matten Design und passt auch für moderne Builds.




					shop.watercool.de
				



Leider ist der aber momentan nicht lieferbar.

Dieser soll aber auch gut sein:








						Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 12,7/9,6mm (3/8"ID) - Schwarz
					

Der etwas andere Wasserkühlungsschlauch aus dem Hause Tygon hat ganz besondere Eigenschaften! Norprene, nicht Neoprene, ist ein ganz besonderer Werkstoff. Werden im Wasserkühlungsbereich für PCs eher Schläuche aus...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Dieser ist durchsichtig, hat aber weniger Weichmacher, als der im Lieferumfang dabei ist.








						Schlauch Mayhems Ultra Clear 13/10mm (ID 3/8"- OD 1/2"), 5,95 €
					

Transparenter Schlauch von Mayhems, ideal für Builds mit farbigem Wasser. Sehr robust, ideal für sämtliche Gewässer mit einer hohen Knickresistenz.




					shop.watercool.de
				



Der wird auch immer empfohlen, wenn der Schlauch durchsichtig sein soll.


----------



## Aerni (18. Mai 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Der 5800x ist einfach ein Hitzkopf, da wird man fast egal mit welcher kühlung immer sehr hohe Temperaturen haben und muss einfach damit leben, ist ja nicht schädlich für die CPU.
> 
> Einen guten test gab's letztens hier
> 
> ...


komisch das mein dark rock pro 4 den 5800X immer beim zocken bei maximal 65°C hält.  wärmer ist er noch nie geworden. selbst im prime95 hält er die 83°C konstant auch nach einer stunde.


----------



## flx23 (18. Mai 2021)

Aerni schrieb:


> komisch das mein dark rock pro 4 den 5800X immer beim zocken bei maximal 65°C hält.  wärmer ist er noch nie geworden. selbst im prime95 hält er die 83°C konstant auch nach einer stunde.


Ja freilich ist das möglich, aber deine Lüfter werden da auch auf 100% laufen oder? 

Wenn ich mir nen alten i7 2xxx anschaue, da hat man mit einem Dark rock 4 Pro (oder vergleichbares) nichts höher als ca. 50 bis 60 Grad gesehen. 

Viele Leute erschrecken halt wenn sie diese Temperaturen sehen oder wolle unbedingt wieder bei max 50 Grad rauskommen. Das ist aber mit keinem Kühler wirklich möglich (außer Trockeneis /kompressor,...)


----------



## CyberGuard (18. Mai 2021)

@ flx23
Danke für den Link. Der Noctua NH-DH15 ist ein klasse Kühler und würde es sicher packen. Preislich liegt der allerdings auch bei ca. 90 €.  Auch der DarkRock Pro wäre eine Option, der allerdings preislich ähnlich liegt.
Ich scheue mich ein wenig davor wieder soviel für einen Luftkühler auszugeben. Nicht weil dieses es nicht wert wären, sondern eher weil ich seit Jahren auf so einen "Klotz" im Gehäuse schaue (Bild), hab seiner Zeit halt auch Funktionalität vor Optik gesetzt weil das Gehäuse eh zu war. Aber ehrlicherweise fände ich auch mal einen Innenraum gut der dabei auch "schön anzusehen" ist. 

@ TrueRomance
Danke für die Hintergrund Infos. Mit dem Hintergrund sollte aber eine bessere Kühlung helfen einen hohen Takt möglichst lang zu halten, auch wenn die Grund-/ Betriebstemperatur nicht signifikant sinken sinkt.

@ IICARUS


IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn schon die Alphacool Eisbäre nicht die alte Ausführung, sondern die neuen mit den RGBs nehmen. Nicht wegen den RGBs, aber der Schlauch hat keine Weichmacher mehr enthalten und wäscht sich so nicht aus und verstopft dir mit der Zeit den Kühler, sondern auch die Pumpe ist so leise, das sie selbst mit max. Drehzahl nicht raus zu hören ist.


Gut zu wissen, ich muss gestehen die Schläuche hatte ich gar nicht so im Blick. Dachte der Aufpreis für die Aurora käme allein durch das Bling-Bling, weil darauf hätte ich verzichten können. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Verspricht dir aber nicht allzu viel, denn mit solch einem 240er Radiator wirst du an die 42°C Wassertemperatur erreichen und dann werden die Temperaturen nicht viel besser als mit einem Luftkühler ausfallen. Die AIO hat den Hauptvorteil alles aufgeräumter verbaut zu haben. Mehr Fläche ist auch immer besser und noch besser wäre der Radiator vorne verbaut, weil der dann die heiße Luft der Grafikkarte nicht abbekommt und mit der kühleren Luft aus dem Raum etwas kühler ausfallen wird.


Vorne wäre halt nur mit basteln möglich, da das von seiten BQ nicht vorgesehen ist. Und derartige "Kabelbinderlösungen" wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden.
Da mehr Fläche aber besser ist. Was hälst du von meiner Idee mit dem externen 420 Radiator? Meinst du es bringt nicht wirklich etwas oder es ist zu laut?


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Mai 2021)

Aerni schrieb:


> bei maximal 65°C


Hast PBO deaktiviert? Und eventuell manuel nachgeholfen?


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2021)

CyberGuard schrieb:


> Da mehr Fläche aber besser ist. Was hälst du von meiner Idee mit dem externen 420 Radiator? Meinst du es bringt nicht wirklich etwas oder es ist zu laut?


Extern und dann noch ein 420er Radiator wäre natürlich die beste Lösung, wenn dich der Radiator extern nicht stört. Bei der Eisbäre ist auch der Vorteil, alles modular aufgebaut zu haben. Das wäre dann sogar auch mit einer AIO möglich. Denn die Schläuche sind alle geschraubt und beinhaltet bereits eine Schnellkupplung. Auf Aquatuning sind auch noch weitere Schnellkupplungen zu kaufen und der Schlauch kann auch erweitert oder ausgetauscht werden.

Die neue AIO ist komplett überarbeitet worden, denn hier ist auch ein Schlauch in 13/8 verbaut, der nicht abknicken kann. Zuvor war einer aus 11/8 verbaut, der hierzu auch Federn als Knickschutz haben musste. Der neue Schlauch beinhaltet auch wie bereits geschrieben keine Weichmacher mehr, da es kein PVC Schlauch mehr verbaut ist.

Falls du für extern eine Eisbäre kaufst, baue alles im ausgebautem Zustand um, so das du im verbautem Zustand nichts umbauen und befüllen musst. Kühlflüssigkeit kannst du mit destilliertes Wasser mit einer kleinen Spritze über die Schnellverschlüsse selbst befüllen. Hier einfach mit der Spritze dieses kleine Ventil in der Schnellkupplung runterdrücken um das Wasser dann einspritzen zu können. So kannst du alles im Voraus vorbefüllen.

Aber auch das Set wäre dazu gut geeignet und dass kannst dann auch im verbautem Zustand befüllen. Befüllen im Verbautem zustand aber immer so das nur die Pumpe unter Spannung steht und nichts sonst, denn sollte was auslaufen nimmt Elektronik kein Schaden und kann wieder getrocknet werden.

Es gibt dazu solche Überbrückungsstecker um das Netzteil auch ohne das Mainboard starten zu können.








						Phobya ATX-Überbrückungsstecker (24 Pin) - Schwarz
					

Wer einmal eine Wasserkühlung eingebaut hat, kennt das Problem. Wie befüllt man am einfachsten die Wasserkühlung, ohne dass der Rechner durch das anfangs nicht vorhandene Wasser zu heiß wird? Mit dem 24 PIN Überbrückungsstecker ist dies...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Oder so:








						PC Netzteil durch Überbrücken auf Defekte prüfen - Anleitung
					

In dieser Anleitung erfährst du, wie du ein PC Netzteil auf Defekte prüfen kannst. Zum Testen musst du das Netzteil nur überbrücken, also kurzschließen, ...



					www.netzteil-test.de
				




*Bitte kein solches Netzteil verwenden!!*








						Phobya Externes Netzteil 230V auf 4Pin Molex 34 Watt inkl. Euro/UK Stecker
					

Dieser Phobya Netzadapter adaptiert den 230V Hauswechselstrom auf 12V Rechnergleichstrom. Dieses kleine aber wirkungsvolle Netzteil füllt die Lücke für alle die gerne an ihren Rechner basteln, einen unabhängigen Stromkreislauf...




					www.aquatuning.de
				



*Damit habe ich mir mal eine Pumpe der Eisbäre zerstört!*

Für extern gibt es auch Schottverschraubungen.
Zum Beispiel:








						Alphacool HF Schottverschraubung G1/4 - Chrome
					

Alphacool-Anschlüsse gehen neue Wege in Form, Verarbeitung, Farbgebung, Vielfalt. Die absolute Neuerung ist ein überragender Innendurchmesser, der das Wort Highflow auch wirklich verdient! Die ersten 3 Farben, Chrome, Deep Black und...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




In diesem Fall von jeder Seite mit einem 1/4 Zoll Gewinde, womit dann ein Anschluss dran geschraubt werden kann. Gibt es aber auch mit einer Seite als Tülle usw. oder auch als Slotblende.
Hier mal eine Liste:








						Schottverschraubung
					

Schottverschraubung in verschiedenen Styles bei Aquatuning kaufen: ✚ Riesige Auswahl ✚ Spitzen Beratung & Support ✚ Schneller Versand ✚ Super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis!




					www.aquatuning.de
				











						Watercool PCI Slot Pass-Through Bracket
					

Mit dieser Durchführung ist es möglich, externe Komponenten wie einen MO-RA Radiator in einen internen Kühlungskreislauf einzubinden. Innen wie außen stehen dafür je zwei Standard G1/4“ Gewinde zur Verfügung. Diese sind kompatibel zu...




					www.aquatuning.de


----------



## FetterKasten (18. Mai 2021)

Aerni schrieb:


> komisch das mein dark rock pro 4 den 5800X immer beim zocken bei maximal 65°C hält.  wärmer ist er noch nie geworden. selbst im prime95 hält er die 83°C konstant auch nach einer stunde.


Laut AMD ist eine max Temp von 90 Grad vorgegeben.
Nach meinen Tests throttled da aber noch nichts,  die Taktraten bleiben gleich (beim Cinebench alle Kerne auf ca. 4500Mhz)

Mit nem Be quiet Dark rock 4 komm ich bei 100% Pwm also so ca. 1300rpm auch genau auf die 90 Grad. Ist selbst da vom Geräusch angenehn.

Das ist aber eh nur hypothetisch.
Wo hat hat man alle Kerne voll ausgelastet?
In Spielen pendelt sich die Temp eher bei gut 70 Grad ein, weil nicht voll ausgelastet.

Der Sensor soll aber auch direkt am Hotspot sitzen und reagiert sehr sehr schnell.

Mal den Browser öffnen und geht von 40 auf 50 Grad usw.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2021)

Oder du baust selbst eine custom Wakü auf.
Kostet aber dann mehr als die AIO oder das Set. Aber die Auswahl dazu ist riesengroß.


----------



## CyberGuard (19. Mai 2021)

Komme leider erst jetzt dazu zu antworten.



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Das ist aber eh nur hypothetisch.
> Wo hat hat man alle Kerne voll ausgelastet?
> In Spielen pendelt sich die Temp eher bei gut 70 Grad ein, weil nicht voll ausgelastet.
> 
> Der Sensor soll aber auch direkt am Hotspot sitzen und reagiert sehr sehr schnell.


Danke, das nimmt mir etwas die Bedenken die ich inzwischen hatte den 5800x gekauft zu haben. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Oder du baust selbst eine custom Wakü auf.
> Kostet aber dann mehr als die AIO oder das Set. Aber die Auswahl dazu ist riesengroß.


Das wäre auch mein Favorit, wollte ich immer mal haben. Aber gute Komponenten haben ihren Preis und die Kosten sind mit Sicherheit einfach zu hoch im Moment. Vor allem da mein System ja weitere Upgrades erfahren muss, bis ich mal wieder auf Stand der Technik bin.  ^^ 
Das es ein riesen Angebot gibt ist natürlich super für Leute mit Ahnung von der Materie, aber schreckt mich als WaKü Noob eher zusätzlich ab. 
Tatsächlich möchte ich, wie fast jeder, an besten so wenig wie möglich ausgeben und eine gute Lösung haben. Was würde so ein custom loop den PI x Daumen kosten. Wenn man so liest kann ich entspannt mit 500- 700 € rechnen.



IICARUS schrieb:


> alls du für extern eine Eisbäre kaufst, baue alles im ausgebautem Zustand um, so das du im verbautem Zustand nichts umbauen und befüllen musst. Kühlflüssigkeit kannst du mit destilliertes Wasser mit einer kleinen Spritze über die Schnellverschlüsse selbst befüllen. Hier einfach mit der Spritze dieses kleine Ventil in der Schnellkupplung runterdrücken um das Wasser dann einspritzen zu können. So kannst du alles im Voraus vorbefüllen.


Tatsächlich hat das Gehäuse extra 3 Durchführungen/ Öffnungen für WaKü Schläuche am Heck. So blieben mir zusätzlich Anbauteile dafür erspart, sollt eich mich für die "externe" Variante entscheiden. Aber um so ein Netzteil werde ich wohl nicht rum kommen. Für das Befüllen gibt es sich irgendwo ein YT Video, damit ich da nichts verkehrt mache. 

Tatsächlich bin ich immer noch nicht ganz von der 240iger im Deckel weg. Aber ich hab arge Sorgen, dass sich im Deckel die Hitze staut. Was meint ihr wenn man zusätzlich zu den bestehenden Öffungen weitere in den Deckel macht ( Lasercutting oder so) könnte es dann ein funktionierendes Abluftsystem ergeben? Hätte daran gedacht die vorhanden Ausschnitte einfach weiter zu führen, vielleicht auch etwas enger als die vorgegebenen.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber auch das Set wäre dazu gut geeignet und dass kannst dann auch im verbautem Zustand befüllen. Befüllen im Verbautem zustand aber immer so das nur die Pumpe unter Spannung steht und nichts sonst, denn sollte was auslaufen nimmt Elektronik kein Schaden und kann wieder getrocknet werden.


Wäre ja ein erster Schritt in Richtung custom loop aber in der 240iger Variante hätte ich die gleichen Abluft- bedenken wie bei den AIOs und in einer größeren bspw. 420iger wäre das schlicht und einfach zu teuer.

Ich sagmal 200€ wären schon das absolute Limit für die Kühlung wenn etwas wirklich "gutes" ist, lieber wären mir <150€


----------



## Schori (19. Mai 2021)

Mein 5800X wird von einem Mugen 5 PCGH nahezu lautlos bei 70°C in Cyberpunk 2077 gehalten.
Generell ist alles unter 85°C völlig unkritisch, kann den ganzen Stress nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## FetterKasten (19. Mai 2021)

Muss mich korrigieren. Anscheinend fängt der 5800X doch an bei knapp über 90 Grad zu throttlen.
Das ist aber so gering, dass es mir bisher nichr aufgefallen ist und er hatte trotzdem zwischen 15000-15500 Punkte im Multicore Cinebench 23.

Wie gesagt, in der Praxis wird man das aber wohl nicht hinkriegen...
Und er is halt so designt, dass er praktisch bis zum Limit boostet.

Wenn man das bei Benchmarks vermeiden will, muss man sich wohl nen echt super fetten Luftkühler oder ne gute Wakü besorgen. Und es darf im Raum nicht zu heiß sein


----------



## CyberGuard (19. Mai 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Mein 5800X wird von einem Mugen 5 PCGH nahezu lautlos bei 70°C in Cyberpunk 2077 gehalten.
> Generell ist alles unter 85°C völlig unkritisch, kann den ganzen Stress nicht nachvollziehen.


Naja ich muss gestehen ich bin von meine 6700k so 50-60 Grad gewöhnt. Würde der 85 Grade erreichen würde ich wahrscheinlich direkt an einem Herzinfarkt sterben. 
Vielleicht ist es ja auch ein Stück weit übervorsichtig. Und wie ich gelernt hab kann und soll man die 80 Grad ja kaum vermeiden.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2021)

CyberGuard schrieb:


> Das es ein riesen Angebot gibt ist natürlich super für Leute mit Ahnung von der Materie, aber schreckt mich als WaKü Noob eher zusätzlich ab.
> Tatsächlich möchte ich, wie fast jeder, an besten so wenig wie möglich ausgeben und eine gute Lösung haben. Was würde so ein custom loop den PI x Daumen kosten. Wenn man so liest kann ich entspannt mit 500- 700 € rechnen.


So schwer ist das nicht mit einer custom Wakü.

Am Ende wird alles nur zusammen geschraubt und da musst dir halt als Gedankenstütze immer Vorstellen wie du alles zusammenbaust. Schwieriger wird es oft mit dem AGB, da viele Gehäuse dazu nichts vorgesehen haben und entweder selbst was gebastelt werden muss oder manchmal solche Halterungen für die Lüftermontage/Radiatoren zusätzlich gekauft werden müssen.

Eine richtige custom Wakü kostet mehr, aber dafür hält sie auch sehr lange, bei guter Wartung. Die meisten Sachen können mit einem Hardware Update übernommen werden. Aber du hast recht, es macht kein Sinn in Wakü zu investieren, wenn dadurch die Hardware zu kurz kommen würde.


----------



## flx23 (19. Mai 2021)

CyberGuard schrieb:


> Naja ich muss gestehen ich bin von meine 6700k so 50-60 Grad gewöhnt. Würde der 85 Grade erreichen würde ich wahrscheinlich direkt an einem Herzinfarkt sterben.
> Vielleicht ist es ja auch ein Stück weit übervorsichtig. Und wie ich gelernt hab kann und soll man die 80 Grad ja kaum vermeiden.


Temperatur ist neben Spannung, Strom und takt nur ein weiteres Limit was man erreichen kann. 
An sich laufen so CPUs auch mit dem boxed Kühler für etliche Jahre (in verstaubten Büro Rechner 8h am Tag) in Laptops und teilweise sogar ohne Kühler und das ohne kaputt zu gehen. 
Die Schutzmechanismen sind hier schon sehr gut


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2021)

Hatte letztens sogar mein 9900K mit einem offenem Testaufbau mit nur einem Boxedkühler am Laufen.  

Diesen Kühler hatte ich mal für einen 4790K dazu bekommen. Klar ein Stresstest konnte ich nicht laufen lassen, aber für den Desktop Betrieb hat es ausgereicht. Mit manchen Anwendungen hat er dann kurz 100°C erreicht und dabei hatte ich auch keine Bedenken, weil der Prozessor halt etwas runter getaktet hat.


----------



## CyberGuard (28. Mai 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hatte letztens sogar mein 9900K mit einem offenem Testaufbau mit nur einem Boxedkühler am Laufen.
> 
> Diesen Kühler hatte ich mal für einen 4790K dazu bekommen. Klar ein Stresstest konnte ich nicht laufen lassen, aber für den Desktop Betrieb hat es ausgereicht. Mit manchen Anwendungen hat er dann kurz 100°C erreicht und dabei hatte ich auch keine Bedenken, weil der Prozessor halt etwas runter getaktet hat.


@IICARUS würdest du mir Mal ne PN schicken, bräuchte man dein Know-how.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2021)

Sei mir nicht böse, aber meine PNs habe ich nicht grundlos gesperrt.

Möchte mich privat nicht mit Hilfe beschäftigen, da auf Themen jeder mit helfen kann und ich hier ggf. sofern ich auch helfen kann dazu komme.


----------



## CyberGuard (28. Mai 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse, aber meine PNs habe ich nicht grundlos gesperrt.
> 
> Möchte mich privat nicht mit Hilfe beschäftigen, da auf Themen jeder mit helfen kann und ich hier ggf. sofern ich auch helfen kann dazu komme.


Klar, verstehe ich natürlich.
Hab schon gehört das es Menschen geben soll die nebenbei noch sowas wie ein Leben haben sollen. 

Nee im ernst versteh dich da vollkommen. Irgendwann ist auch mal Feierabend. 
Dachte nur weil du ja bei dem Thread "im Thema" warst und meine Fragen doch eher nach persönliche Einschätzungen von dir wären, wäre das nicht so wirklich spannend für die Community.
Daher mein Gedanke das per Direktnachricht zu besprechen.


----------



## CyberGuard (29. Mai 2021)

Aber eine Frage wäre doch für die Community interessant.
Lohnt das Mounting Kit von "Der 8auer"?
Link

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit?


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2021)

Habe nicht ausgetestet, da ich auch kein AMD Prozessor haben aber meine persönliche Einstellung dazu ist, das es nicht viel bringt und du auch darauf verzichten kannst. Zumindest bekommt mein Sohn mit seinem 3900X gute Temperaturen   mit einer AIO oder jetzt mit custom Wakü mit einem ganz normal verbautem Kühler hin.

Gewisse Temperaturen lassen sich nicht vermeiden, da Prozessoren von sich  aus schwer zu kühlen  sind. Selbst mit custom Wakü gibt es hier Grenzen und Prozessoren können selbst mit Wasserkühlung nicht besonders stark heruntergekühlt werden. Im Gehäuse ist es halt immer wichtig, das eine gute Luftzirkulierung stattfindet, da diese auch sehr viel mit ausmachen wird.


----------



## CyberGuard (29. Mai 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Im Gehäuse ist es halt immer wichtig, das eine gute Luftzirkulierung stattfindet, da diese auch sehr viel mit ausmachen wird.


Und genau das nervt mich bei dem aktuellen Gehäuse. Die Lüftungsauslässe im Deckel sind mehr als dürftig bei meinem Silent Base 800. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das 802 zu holen da ich den Formfaktor mag. Allerdings liebäugel ich auch mit diesen Gehäuse. 
MetallicGear Neo Qube schwarz, 

Was haltet ihr von dem?


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2021)

Optisch sehr schön, aber ohne Mesh in der Front und oben, wirst du nie eine gute Luftzirkulation erreichen und wenn nur mit höheren Drehzahlen der Lüfter.


----------



## CyberGuard (29. Mai 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Optisch sehr schön, aber ohne Mesh in der Front und oben, wirst du nie eine gute Luftzirkulation erreichen und wenn nur mit höheren Drehzahlen der Lüfter.


Danke für deine Meinung. Tatsächlich hat mich auf nicht vorhandene Airflow aus der Front bisher zurück gehalten. Angeblich soll dies durch die reinblasenden Lüfter unten kompensiert werden. Wovon ich allerdings nicht so überzeugt bin, gerade wenn man einen Grafikkarte "normal" einbaut Hätten bspw. VRM´s ja nicht wirklich was von der "Frischluft", sondern einzig den Luftzug der nach oben ausblasenden Lüfter. Allerdings muss gestehen, ich finde die Installation eines Radiators parallel zum Mainboard also quasi rechtsseitig optisch sehr ansprechend.
Hat jemand viellicht einen Tipp für ein besseres Gehäuse welches diese Montagemöglichkeit bietet und im Bereich um die 100 -150 Euro liegt?

Im Übrigen ist meine Entscheidung bezüglich der Wasserkühlung auf eines der im Eingangspost erwähnten Custom Sets von Alphacool gefallen. Die Möglichkeit immer Kleinigkeiten zu ändern oder anzupassen hat mich dann doch überzeugt. An der Stelle auch nochmal danke @IICARUS für den Hinweis mit den Schläuchen. Da hätten wir ja auch schon die erste Anpassung. 
Wahrscheinlich wird es zum Anfang das Alphacool Eissturm Gaming Copper 30 2x140mm - Komplettset werden. Zwar mit Blick auf einen 360iger Radiator, aber das Set als 360iger Version sprengt aktuell das Budget.

Hier zu noch die Frage nach der Kühlflüssigkeit.
Der Logik nach sollte klare Flüssigkeit am ja "unschädlichsten" in Sachen Ablagerungen, etc. sein.
Machen die Zusätze bei den eingefärbten oder UV-aktiven Kühlmitteln einen signifikanten Unterschied? Gerade mit Blick auf Haltbarkeit und Wartung?
Also ich meine nicht die reinen "Showflüssigkeiten" wie die "Pastel" Serie, sondern eher so etwas wie das Eiswasser.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2021)

Habe gute Erfahrung mit DP-Ultra in Gelb gemacht, das hat dann auch nicht stark eingefärbt und ließ sich immer gut entfernen. Im Allgemeinen kann ich dir diese Kühlflüssigkeit von Aquacomputer sehr empfehlen und die gibt es in unterschiedliche Farben und auch farblos. Ich bin mittlerweile auf ein RGB Trip und so lass ich die Röhren in der Farbe der RGBs widerspiegeln. Daher nutze ich keine farbige Kühlflüssigkeit mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was deinem Gehäuse angeht, werden die Temperaturen nie kritische Bereiche erreichen, aber es geht halt darum ein paar Grad besser raus zu kommen. Mit meinem  custom Loop als Beispiel habe ich auf viel Fläche der Radiatoren gebaut und so können Lüfter schön mit 500 U/min laufen. Dadurch brauche ich auch keine Dämmung, weil die Lüfter von sich aus mit solch einer Drehzahl noch   so leise sind, dass mein Rechner selbst unter Last noch lautlos ist. Aber dazu habe ich nicht nur zwei interne Radiatoren eingebaut, sondern noch ein Mora extern. Hat auch einiges gekostet, aber nicht alles auf einmal. Zum Beispiel kam mein Mora erst ein paar Monate später dazu.


----------

